# E111/European Health Insurance Card



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

There seems to be some confusion over the new European Health Insurance Card (which replaces the E111) which came into being on the 1st June 2004. 

The card is issued free and will be valid for two years. 

On the D o H website it stated The E111 can still be used until 31st December 2005.

I telephoned their help line 0191 218 7547 and they confirmed this is correct.

Regards

Don


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

It seems that the card will be valid for 'upto two years' that is an improvement on old certificate, [which was a very awkward size A4 plus a bit - made it difficult to p/copy]

hopefully the authorities in France and Germany in particular will agree that the certificate is valid until Dec2005.

8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*E111 card*

BOTH the CEEFAX & dh web site that I found yesterday gave the validity of the present E111 form as 31 DECEMBER 2004 With a VERY RESTRICTED benefit from that date for 12 months when it goes out altogether

If you get the new E111 now (one for each person ) you will get the new Health Card automatically as they are produced


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*E111 card*

I've just re checked the dh web site to ensure my information was correct

IT IS CORRECT

The PRESENT E111 Expires 32 DECEMBER 2004

The new INDIVIDUAL E111 EXPIRES 31 DEC 2005

The HEALTH CARD has a LIFE of FIVE (5) YEARS

If tou are going abroad & intend to stay after 31 dec 2004 YOU WILL NEED a NEW E111


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Well done pete.

Thanks for sorting it out.

Don


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Pete, is the 32 December the same as 1 January or are we having an extra 'leap' day??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Phil.


----------

